# First steps



## stevesm

Hi Guys,

My name is Steve Smith and I'm in IT Support. I've loved insects forever but my real passion is Photography. Combining the two gives me endless pleasure  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/destinysagent/

I'd like to keep mantids as specimens to photograph primarily but I have to say I'm just bowled over by their beauty. I'm not sure where I'll put them yet, space is at a premium in my one room place. Still, difficulties are there to overcome. I will probably have many questions soon but for now I'll browse.

See you in the Forum!


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome i like your pictures. The best mantids to take pictures of are orchids, and flower mantids but all mantids are fun to photograph also.


----------



## stevesm

Hi Robo,

Yeah, I love the Orchid mantis already. I remember seeing them on a wildlife programme on TV ages ago. How beautiful. I love the #9 and the Violin mantises too


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## dannyboy

hi steve,

i got into mantids about a year ago but started keepin em about 6 month ago,

ive fallen in love with them that much i cant stop

my freinds call me mantis boy, how funny

loving the pictures mate carry on


----------



## stevesm

Thank you Rick, Danny.

Danny, have you any pics of your insects?


----------



## dannyboy

yes i do but the problem is they need updating because some have molted recently and my pictures need updating plus the pictures ive gt are pretty blurry but here they are:


----------



## stevesm

Danny, they look amazing from what I can tell. Thanks for posting


----------



## dannyboy

thank you and its alright always nice to find some one with the same passion i will be taking picvctures of them with a digital camera so the pictures ill post tommorrow will be much much better


----------



## stevesm

I look forward to seeing them 

I'm off to bed now. Long boring day ahead of me tomorrow (long story!)


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah it is fun to have photographers on here because they take pics of the mantids


----------



## dannyboy

heres a few pics i took wi a proper camera


----------



## stevesm

Wow! What a set of pics and lovely Mantises  I love the one with the triangular abdomen and head-dress.

I think I need to be careful. If I get 'into' Mantises bigtime, they'll take over. I've already noticed people with long collection lists, I can see why now!

Thanks for posting the pics Danny


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Danny


----------



## stevesm




----------



## dannyboy

thanks and its okay to be taken over by mantises lol :lol: 

there are some very inquisative species and most of the time interest me more than reptiles


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome to the forum! The pictures toook up alot of room or I would of written sooner :lol: .


----------



## stevesm

They are cracking big  I intend to photograph any I keep. That is my primary aim.


----------



## robo mantis

I don't know if anyone noticed but didn't the bottom ghost mantis have 1 eye lol


----------



## stevesm

I did notice. I take it as normal that damage would be done where insects are involved in combat. Doesn't seem to affect it where feeding is concerned!


----------



## robo mantis

yeah it happens.


----------



## dannyboy

none of the ghost mantids have an eye missing

its my female african, when i bred her she had a scuffle with the male and when i dragged him away she lost the eye

its sods law on her end i suppose, bummer.

she still eats more than a hosre a day


----------



## robo mantis

Oh sorry


----------



## stevesm

I just don't know my species yet


----------



## robo mantis

trust me once you own a certain species you learn the scientific names and stuff


----------



## dannyboy

tis true im jus starting to get the hang of recognising certain latin names for my mitd frinds


----------



## robo mantis

Yep when i started i was like oh no people are using latin names but i got the hang of it. remember if you don't know the latin name search it in google.


----------



## stevesm

Since I've been interested in insects for a while, I'm used to Latin names. Some are just so hard to pronounce though!


----------



## robo mantis

You got that right


----------

